# Duprasi Breeders and rescues?



## Chicken85 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi, has anyone got contacts for reputable Duprasi Breeders or rescues?

I'm based in Dumfries (Scotland) I'm really struggling to find any  Willing to pay a courier! Help pleease!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Are you on Facebook cos there's a group page for them - do a search for "fat tailed gerbils/duprasi/doops" and you should get it . There's also a page called "Exotic Rodent Breeders UK".

I can't see anyone advertising any for sale or anyone in Scotland, but you could join the groups and ask if there are any breeders near you?


----------

